# If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, Would You Be Interested? PLEASE RESPOND



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

Okay, some of our friends in Volkswagen and Audi Accessories for VWoA and AoA are considering providing an MP3 solution for our cars, but they need some input. 
The Phat Box, is basically a harddrive that hooks in like a CD changer. From what I understand, they are considering doing a version that is plug and play in VW and Audi models.
You can find more info on the product here. phatnoise 
This thread is to guage interest, so please help out by voting in the poll, and also posting below what kind of car you own, specifically VW or Audi.


----------



## keoni004 (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution,*

2002 Golf GLS and I would buy one in an instant!
Edit: If you need a test mule, let me know!


[Modified by keoni004, 4:12 PM 5-13-2002]


----------



## radgolf (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, Would You Be Interested?*

2000 Golf GLS here. I didn't vote since I chucked the factory stereo, but if it is truly plug and play (no running wires or splicing), then I would've totally been in. The VW stock stereo even supports text!


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

I voted yes - I would love this... Unless it cost an arm and a leg that is... =\


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, (keoni004)*

Until VW improves the quality of the headunits and amplifiers in their OEM radios, the individuals money is better spent buying an aftermarket MP3 player from companies such as Alpine or Clarion. As of right now, the OEM stereo is such garbage that I wouldn't pay an extra dime for OEM sound products...UNTIL they clean that up. Want proof? Take the OEM deck out and swap in a $199 CD Player and see how much better the stereo sounds. I suspect that for what VW will want for it will be worth more to go the aftermarket route. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## justin-T (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution...*

If they had had it as an option for our 2003 Passat order we would have bought it... when it arrives I was thinking of hooking up an Apple iPod to be able to play MP3's. Great idea, it would be a big seller IMHO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ph7 (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, (zerind)*

Just burn those mp3's onto cd and play them in the headunit or the changer. Problem with hard drive mp3 players is they are hard to navigate while driving--- they hold TOO much music.


----------



## palmor99 (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, (zerind)*

I voted yes but now I am rethinking that since I just went to the kenwood website (there was a link from the PhatNoise site) and the suggested retail price for the kenwood unit (which seems to be the basic unit) is $900! No way would I spend $900 to play mp3's...

John

Link to Kenwood site: http://www.kenwoodusa.com/product/product.jsp?productId=2373&productTypeId=162


----------



## U n i o n 0015 (Sep 10, 2000)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution...*

2001 Volkswagen GTI GLX.
I have waaay more mp3s than CD anyway...so I'd buy it in an instant. Hopefully you would be able to use a CD changer in conjunction with the mp3 player though.


----------



## Renegade59 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, Would You Be Interested?*

If the price is right, I'd get one in a heartbeat. If they charge what the Kenwood Keg is going for though, you'll lose a lot of interest. IMHO


----------



## VeeDubDriver (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, Would You Be Interested?*

I guess it all depends on the price.
2001 VW Jetta GLX
2002 VW GTI 24V (soon)


----------



## landrumdh (Feb 12, 2001)

*You Be Interested? PLEASE RESPOND ([email protected])*

Basically as long as they don't try to rip us on price I woud definatly look into getting one!!!


----------



## Seni0rl0c0 (Jun 19, 2000)

*Kenwood "Keg"*

http://www.crutchfield.com/cgi-bin/...a=&s=0&g=50800&id=essential_info&i=113KHDCX91


----------



## gl916 (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: MP3 Solution*

I voted mildly interested. 02 Jetta GLS 1.8 Monsoon. I'd be wildly interested if price was $200 or less. Probably won't be that cheap, so I'll only be mildly.


----------



## keoni004 (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, (palmor99)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I voted yes but now I am rethinking that since I just went to the kenwood website (there was a link from the PhatNoise site) and the suggested retail price for the kenwood unit (which seems to be the basic unit) is $900! No way would I spend $900 to play mp3's... [HR][/HR]​Good point...very good point.


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution...*

No mention of current requirement for the MP3 HDD. Can we assume it will be roughly the same as a CD changer?


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

*under 100 characters*

Would buy one! Under these conditions:








Considering there are several options out there already, the price must be VERY competitive.
Must have a simple interface to add songs. Say media-compatible USB connection (a la memory stick) or removeable from car and add-in with USB).
Will add more stuff later!


----------



## bjettin (May 4, 2001)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution,*

I would buy one but it has to be a better price than the other Phatnoise jukeboxes they were selling for something like $700-$800 if I remember correctly.


----------



## pixelnexus (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, Would You Be Interested?*

2001 NB 1.8T GLX.. i currently have a Kenwood Z828 CD/MP3 HU.. i would buy if I had the option at purchase time.


----------



## Grune Wagon1 (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution...*

Price would be a huge factor.
2000 Passat GLX Wagon


----------



## GLS99 (Jul 18, 1999)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, Would You Be Interested? (pixelnexus)*

I'd like to see VWOA offer an RDS-equipped HU that has the capability to play MP3s that are already burned on CD-R, and is XM and/or Sirius ready. I don't need another box installed in the rear of my car. CD-Rs do just fine.


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, Would You Be Interested?*

would definetely be interested.
so long as it would still be compatible with my in dash cd player


----------



## piusvii (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, Would You Be Interested? (VR6 Kid)*

Would definitely be interested, tho price would be a factor since more CD-MP3 players are on the market now. 2002 GTI 24V as soon as it arrives next month.


----------



## fahrfrumlosin (Sep 15, 2000)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, Would You Be Interested? (VR6 Kid)*

If this was offered as a complimentary gift to help remedy our troubles with the OEM HU and Monsoon problems in the 2001-2002 Double Din, YES!
If not http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif unless its included in the Monsoon audio package.


[Modified by fahrfrumlosin, 2:09 PM 5-13-2002]


----------



## jettamo (May 6, 2002)

If you have an aftermarket headunit that has auxillary inputs, go to http://www.ssiamerica.com . I had this unit in my previous car (Nissan Pathfinder) and it was perfect and cheap.


----------



## pipes (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (jettamo)*

After reading the comments, I would like to change my vote to midly interested.
I got most of all my MP3 on CD and my portable unit does fine.
I would rather have a HU that does MP3 and you can use a standard 6 disc changer for the CDs.
BTW: I plan on getting a Passat Wagon within 8 months VWoA...


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

2001 Jetta GLS


----------



## Khyron (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, Would You Be Interested? ([email protected])*

Yes, assuming they keep it under 500 bucks. In dash MP3 players running Linux, are removable and can be plugged into a home stereo/computer LAN, and funky screens etc are around 1500.
But yes, it's either that or set to work getting a laptop hooked up. 
Khyron


----------



## Bolsen (Mar 15, 2002)

I would like to see 10 gigs of storage, and fuctionality with an aftermarket HU.
I say build the mug!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tone337 (May 2, 2002)

*MP3*

Free MP3 music may be a thing of the past next year. They are revising copyright laws, writing new laws and developing better copy protection software, so free music downloads will be a thing of the past and you will have to pay for them. Spend your money wisely and do some research, these devices may be worthless in time!


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

2000 Passat GLS (w/ Monsoon stereo)
1991 Passat GL (w/ AKTIV stereo)


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution,*

I'm definitely interested in this product. I've been following this product for about a year now. It's a great idea. The only thing is I couldn't imagine spending $1000 dollars to hear mp's in my car when I could just burn them to a .50 cd. If they make it reasonable then I'm in for sure.


----------



## bjettin (May 4, 2001)

*Re: MP3 (Tone337)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Free MP3 music may be a thing of the past next year. They are revising copyright laws, writing new laws and developing better copy protection software, so free music downloads will be a thing of the past and you will have to pay for them. Spend your money wisely and do some research, these devices may be worthless in time![HR][/HR]​For every person out there that is developing copy protection software there are hundereds of people waiting for the release so they can crack their code.


----------



## Mackie-1604 (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: MP3 (bjettin)*

Dude, I would buy this soooo fast.....
I had a Z828 from kenwood, and it got stolen...but if it was using the stock deck, this setup would never been seen, or stolen..
I and my friend all support this product!!
GO GO GO!


----------



## boilerman (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: MP3 (Tone337)*

Though I agree with you in part about free mp3 downloads becoming a thing of the past, but I do believe that the mp3 format is vital for portable music. 
I like the fact that I can compress CD music into the mp3 format thereby putting more music on a CD-R. Beats constant swaping of CD's out of the indash player or even messing around with the trunk mounted multi disc player. That being said, I would prefer an mp3 solution of having an indash player that is capable of reading mp3's off of CD's rather than an all in one mp3 harddrive player. 
I do like my Creative Nomad, although I haven't tried it in the car.


----------



## wacktool (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: You Be Interested? PLEASE RESPOND (landrumdh)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Basically as long as they don't try to rip us on price I woud definatly look into getting one!!![HR][/HR]​I gotta agree. Dont rape us, like they are doing on the cd add on componet.


----------



## 2xtrms (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: MP3 (boilerman)*

Well if you could get the euro hav unit to work here and hook the mp3 system to it, that would be sweet as hell


----------



## MINDGAME (Feb 19, 2001)

*Yesum ([email protected])*

Beyond interested...I was actually thinking of jimmying an iPod to the ole' Monsoon if someone didn't come up with a solution soon.
2000 VW Golf 1.8T (soon with PSS9's and ABD hollow sway bars).


----------



## steez (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: MP3 (boilerman)*

ahh i remember the days when Mp3s were distributed in 1.44mb zip files... when 128kbs was the standard... when 192kbs came out everyone complained because the downloads took too long... 
then napster came out and everyone thought they were a mp3 hax0r ;
long live mp3s, but id never buy a device specifically to play them...


----------



## hold_on (May 1, 2002)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, Would You...*

2002 VW GTI 1.8t. 
I'd buy one.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, Would You... (hold_on)*

I have a 2001 vehicle with a cassette tape deck........







I havent owned a cassete tape in years. I would be happy if they had a deck that was CD only, not that ugly tape deck thing.... But sure, I would buy one!


----------



## Bora Bighead (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, Would You... (PerfCafe)*

See sig.
Me likey


----------



## krzysztof (Jul 9, 1999)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, Would You...*

Not this solution. Too expensive, too inflexible, and Windows only. (I use Macs.) I currently hook up my iPod via a cassette adapter and this is already a superior solution to the PhatNoise product for me. What I would pay for is a reasonably-priced line-in adapter that didn't require replacing the CD player.
Give us a line-in jack and we'll hook up our own MP3 players!


[Modified by krzysztof, 8:02 PM 5-13-2002]


----------



## GTIDAD (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, Would You... (krzysztof)*

I agree with the comment about a nice solution for plugging in a portable MP3 player. An ipod is the best solution for me. Now, how about a factory XM radio module. That has my interest.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: MP3 (Tone337)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Free MP3 music may be a thing of the past next year. They are revising copyright laws, writing new laws and developing better copy protection software, so free music downloads will be a thing of the past and you will have to pay for them. Spend your money wisely and do some research, these devices may be worthless in time![HR][/HR]​Who cares if its obsolete tomorrow? I have 9 gig of music already!!!


----------



## steez (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: MP3 (MRP2001GTi)*

I have over 100 gigs


----------



## SiDogg (May 12, 2002)

*Re: MP3 (boilerman)*

Hell yeah..
Comment: I have a Kenwood 8017 MP3 player and it rocks the haus. I love putting a couple hundred songs on a CD and not have to worry about changing discs for weeks!! I also like the ability to drop more songs on quickly (small files) and shoot out the door.
One note I will add: If you have a CD with lots of songs (hundreds), it is VERY wise to have a remote. Many times I found myself wanting to hear song number #96 or something and it would be on song #4, and so I'd need to press >> 92 times which is BAD when driving. I picked up a kenwood remote and have been happy since.








Kevin


----------



## douglas75 (Mar 11, 2000)

*iPod*

How about this. 
Hook up with Apple and offer an iPod that fits in a slot in the dash. Have the iPod unit's Firewire interface connect to VW's bus when it plugs into the mount. Then, have a control on the steering wheel or computer stalk to scroll through the songs and display the track info on the little display between the speedometer and the tach.

Or, just provide an audio input in the form of a minijack on the dash and let people plug whatever MP3 unit they wish into the car. 
-Doug


----------



## David Cretney (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: MP3 (SiDogg)*

Yes, I would be very interested. Funny that no one has chimed in on Zerins comments that IF VW where to do this, they better get their act together in terms of making a quality audio product. I'd like better audio, but for me Stock look is just as important.
Ideally this vapourware product would be one of three (ok, now 4) things:
1.) something in place of the 6 disc changer:
CONS: No CD changer, PROS: must be backward compatible head unit compatible, must have removable media with firewire with PC *and MAC* support. 802.11b would be good aswell
2.) Something in place of the indash single disk. must be backward compatible, firewire or 802.11b and Mac support. HDD or CDRW+mp3? multiple disc?
3.) New head unit: Should be backward compatible with existing changers and single disc. Possibly single disc (or more) MP3 readable. If HDD removable and firewire.
4.) version of option1: 6 CD changer that is audio and mp3 compatibe and backward compatible with stock HUs as well as the same footprint.


----------



## Cairoprince (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: MP3 (SiDogg)*

I pretty much agree with the people here, if they arent going to rip us on the prices then i would for sure get one, but if its just going to be one of those mods soley in reach of the well-off or oem purists than they can save their effort and spare us.


----------



## brownie (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, Would You Be Interested? PLEA*

Very interested. It would need to replace the double din stereo or be an ad-on to the unit and work with monsoon.


----------



## Geordie (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: MP3 (SiDogg)*

Storage capacity isn't the issue here, 20Gb drives are around the bottom of the pile these days. Why would I pay anyone $800 for an MP3 player? Looking at alternatives I can buy a Blaupunkt MP3000 head unit, which will play regular CDs, MP3s and WMA files, from Crutchfield for $250 with a wireless remote. Their current cheapest MP3 in-dash offering is a $200 Aiwa unit.
My current low tech solution, which I don't like, is to use a Sony MP3 diskman with an adapter. Naturally I'd rather have an MP3 head unit. 
Do I want to cart round a ruggedized hard drive? What does it cost if I drop it? Ah, here we are $200 for 20Gb, $300 for 30Gb. A fast 80Gb drive is $139 at Fry's, that's consumer price, one off. I think a CD-RW costs me about 50 cents. I don't believe the future is in a system that uses bespoke disk packs. Perhaps DVDs, their capacity isn't incredible by modern standards but they are still much cheaper than HDDs.
Ford are doing MP3 head units now. 
I'd be much more interested in an MP3 changer; Alpine do a six disk MP3 changer, CHA-S364 for $300. Sony have the CDX-T70MX for $250. Both are six disk changers. 3.8Gb is enough for now.


[Modified by Geordie, 6:59 PM 5-13-2002]


----------



## TheCeleryStalker (Nov 13, 2001)

2k2 GTI gls I would buy one if it was priced right and did not require a changer


----------



## a-hole ronald (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, Would You Be Interested?*

SIGN ME UP! SIGN ME UP!








Volkswagen flavor, please! 2002 Jetta w/DD Monsoon
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by a-hole ronald, 11:08 PM 5-13-2002]


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution*

I work for Apple Computer and we have been working with couple higher execs from VW... I"m not sure, but there is a possiblilty we might see 10G iPods inside VWs. 
Jeff


----------



## Traum (Dec 16, 1999)

*Re: MP3*

Instead of providing a harddrive, I would be more willing to go for a unit that just plays back mp3 files burned onto a CD-R. I think there would be too many reliability issues if an HD has to live through all the bumps and vibrations that the car has to endure.
2000 1.8T Beetle GLS
-Rick


----------



## DGMVW (Oct 1, 2001)

I want it, but I want a Macintosh solution also...VW make me a Mac version!
Remember VWVortex is created and maintained with Macs!


----------



## TDI Vroom (Dec 16, 2000)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, Would You Be Interested?*

The CD-based ones are obviously cheaper... but to be honest, what's the point? One CDR full of mp3's doesn't hold much more music than the 6-disc changer. Maybe I'm just spoiled, but 600MB's of mp3's really isn't very much and you just end up swapping CD's. The hard drive ones are so much better... but so much more expensive







. 
Also, I'm curious as to how they'd tie this into the existing system... unless they add another head unit or some sort of module to plug in the empty din slot, the navigation is still going to be hard. And I'm not sure OEM head unit has the capability for text (only time and disc/track from what I've seen).


----------



## 98JettaGT (Mar 5, 2000)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, ...*

I'd definately be interested...
2001 Jetta 1.8T WE


----------



## BoraSport (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, ... (98JettaGT)*

PhatNoise already has one that is compatable with the Premium V head unit. The only down side is that you have to give up your changer and there is no track display in the Head Unit.
It is $800 for a 10 GB unit. If VWOA is going to OEM this product they should integrate it into the head unit to allow for title display and give people the option to use the single disc in dash cd player in conjuntion with the unit.


----------



## truckasaurus (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, ...*

quote:[HR][/HR] Free MP3 music may be a thing of the past next year. They are revising copyright laws, writing new laws and developing better copy protection software, so free music downloads will be a thing of the past and you will have to pay for them. Spend your money wisely and do some research, these devices may be worthless in time! [HR][/HR]​<Lumberg voice> ahhh, well, I gonna have to disagree on you with that one </Lumberg voice> 
MP3s or some other variant are here to stay. In case you haven't figured it out yet whatever copywrite protection people try to use there will always be someone out there ready to crack it. Plus consider the fact that pretty much every music recording ever made has already been ripped to MP3 and those MP3s aren't going to disappear any time in the near future. As long as people can share computer files the MP3 that exist today will always be around.


----------



## skritch (May 14, 2002)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution*

I'd much rather see an Empeg unit (aka Rio Car). I've got one, and it beats the PhatBox hands-down.


----------



## 87'scirocco (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution*

Should be getting my 337 soon!


----------



## genixia (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution (skritch)*

empeg. Anything less and you might as well stick to aftermarket solutions.
'nuff said


----------



## webw (Mar 4, 2000)

*Re: MP3 (boilerman)*

Easy answer to all the problems ... HU simply needs to have an accessible input jack to allow a Mac iBook (or other laptop) to hook into the system and a "little box" that converts HU inputs (forward, back, pause, etc.) to code the computer can read. If I'm going to be driving home with my laptop in the trunk, ot might as well be earning its keep. Either way, VW will seriously screw the pooch if they only roll out only a PC-based solution...I'd bet my next paycheck that the incidence of Mac ownership among VW owners (and vice versa) indexes signifigantly higher than the norm. 


[Modified by webw, 10:13 PM 5-13-2002]


----------



## skritch (May 14, 2002)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution (genixia)*

Amen! VW's and the Empeg were meant for each other! Linux-driven, full animated graphics, true multi-line title/artist/album display, fully-customizeable, Ethernet, AND you can use it as a standalone head-unit or in combination with another head unit and/or CD changer.
Oh, and it takes normal notebook hard drives. So that's about 50-60GB of storage per drive. And you can put two drives in them.


----------



## pdxtomct (Apr 4, 2000)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution (skritch)*

As Zerind says, audio quality is the issue. I can see VW giving us some sort of MP3 storage device that works ONLY with the crappy factory HU. That's NO solution and I would balk. However, if they offered something that featured some compatibility with aftermarket HUs, then they might have something. 
I've got a Kenwood that plays MP3 encoded CDs. I can get about 200 songs on a disc. They're great for road trips. The downside is MP3 quality and sound level are wildly inconsistent. So I listen to mixes recorded onto mini-disc most of the time.


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution (pdxtomct)*

Definately not interested. A more expensive head unit for less quality?
Who cares if they are more compressed. Anything below 256kb and they sound awful.


----------



## skritch (May 14, 2002)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, Would You Be Interested? (Khyron)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yes, assuming they keep it under 500 bucks. In dash MP3 players running Linux, are removable and can be plugged into a home stereo/computer LAN, and funky screens etc are around 1500.
But yes, it's either that or set to work getting a laptop hooked up. 
Khyron
[HR][/HR]​Assuming you're referring to the Empeg, SonicBlue cleared them out at $299-$499 back in December.
Bought one for myself, and one for my wife (which I'll be putting in her new 2002 Golf GLS, which should be here in a few weeks).


----------



## AtomicSushi (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, Would You Be Interested? (skritch)*

2002 Golf TDI and yes, if its available when I buy my next TDI
I'd get it, assuming its not a total ripoff and has all the bells+whistles I expect from an mp3 player (track name listing on HU, etc).


----------



## Derek (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, Would You Be Interested?*

I would have added them to both of my cars (see sig). I would probably buy one for my Jetta if offered now.


----------



## cloink (Jan 24, 2002)

I would be interested, but indeed not without upgrading the quality of the stock speakers & HU.
Alpine would be nice


----------



## marled (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, Would You Be Interested?*

An mp3 solution? Why not fix the radio reception first?


----------



## catalytic (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, Would You Be Interested?*

I would be interested, but I would prefer if the HU could just read mp3's burned onto CD-R's. ... AND IMPROVE THE SOUND QUALITY OF THE HU AND THE SPEAKERS! 
After my aftermarket HU got stolen, I am living in sonic hell with the crappy sound of my Premium IV HU. Part of it is the awful tuner, and part of it is the pre-amp and whatever messed-up equalization processing is done there, and the last part is the cheap speakers with lumpy frequency response. I can't believe the cheap POS Neon rental car that I drove while my dub was in the shop had a stereo that was 10x better than the VW system.


----------



## catalytic (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, Would You Be Interested?*

quote:[HR][/HR]I want it, but I want a Macintosh solution also...VW make me a Mac version!
Remember VWVortex is created and maintained with Macs![HR][/HR]​No wonder there are so many Zeroforum Database Connection Errors!


----------



## y2k_jetta (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, Would You Be Interested? (catalytic)*

If the price was resonable, and was plug & play I would be interested.
2000 Jetta


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: MP3 (boilerman)*

i have no vw as of yet but i do have a buddy of mine (mad8vskilz) who has had a 97 gti and now has a 2002 gti with the monsoon setup. personaly i feel that with all the gear from the system vw put in the could have at least chucked a mp3 decoder into the minx. myself im looking into getting a passat in the near future. if that comes through i WILL chuck the stock system for a head unit with mp3 decoding. as for had drives to hold mp3's i feel that it is illogical. to manualy load all those mp3s on a drive is a big pain in ass! when its full u have to manualy remove it all. i say use mp3 cd's with mp3 decoder. on a cd you can fit like 100+ tracks...


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: MP3 (boilerman)*

one more thing... all you geniuses go to tweeters and check out eh head units! they do not cost $900!!!!!!!!!!!!! i was about to get a phat kenwood headunit that had mp3 decoder for $229 and its seirris compatable!
KDC-MPV7019 please do research before posting FALSE pricing http://www.pricegrabber.com/search_...t=cf6ae305b6fcf2ac&found=2&search=KDC-MPV7019


----------



## oeb (Apr 18, 2001)

*Mildly Interested...*

Mildly interested, more so if the DMS cartridge / PhatBox was located in the cabin though.
I own a 2001 VW GTI GLX.


----------



## SwizzleSt (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, Would You Be Interested?*

2000 VW Passat.
Would definitely love to have that. Mmmmm.....


----------



## FatSean (Jul 23, 1999)

*Re: MP3 (boilerman)*

As long as the unit has no annoying "copyright protection" crap built into it. I don't download MP3's for free, I have a job. I do copy my CDs to MP3 to cary to work, etc.. and I hear the music industry is trying to take that away.


----------



## TDI Vroom (Dec 16, 2000)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution (matt007)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Definately not interested. A more expensive head unit for less quality?
Who cares if they are more compressed. Anything below 256kb and they sound awful.[HR][/HR]​You're problem is that you are obviously using a piece of poop encoder... and if you rely on someone else's stuff that you download from the net, you don't know what you're getting - but even then it's mostly good. 192kbps encoded with Lame is just about perfect to my non-bionic ears.
I thought the Empeg guys were working on versions for OEM suppliers these days... The Empeg/RioCar kicks some serious ass, but was too expensive (except for the firesale they had). But in large enough quantities, I think it could be made affordable. CD units are already cheap, only around $250... Hard drive units shouldn't be any more than $200 over the price of a regular head unit (basically the cost of the hard drive, everything else is more or less the same).


----------



## bjettin (May 4, 2001)

*Re: MP3 (WaNaScirocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]one more thing... all you geniuses go to tweeters and check out eh head units! they do not cost $900!!!!!!!!!!!!! i was about to get a phat kenwood headunit that had mp3 decoder for $229 and its seirris compatable!
KDC-MPV7019 please do research before posting FALSE pricing http://www.pricegrabber.com/search_...t=cf6ae305b6fcf2ac&found=2&search=KDC-MPV7019 
[HR][/HR]​We did our research your talking about the wrong product. Thats a kenwood Head Unit. Everyone else is talking about the Kenwood "Music Keg" KHD-CX910









Check out kenwoods site for the product.



[Modified by bjettin, 8:06 AM 5-14-2002]


----------



## MINDGAME (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, Would You... (krzysztof)*

Wait this is Windows? F that. I'm as serious a Mac user as I am a VW driver. No thanks. I'll go the iPod route.


----------



## legion (Feb 28, 2002)

*I guess my issue is the USB*

can you imagine how long your going to be there putting songs onto the drive? Across USB1.1? Better start watchin' that carpet grow... Now don't get me wrong. I'm all for it and voted yes even before I saw the product, but given current tech, they should factor in the time involved in getting songs to the box... USB2.0 shouldn't be too hard to implement on it...
Damn... and I just bought a 6 disc changer... argh!


----------



## chippervw (Nov 27, 2000)

*Would You Be Interested? -Yes, with integrated iPod.*

I thought I had read some news the Apple and VW were working on something... VW has a history of special edition models- like the Jetta TREK and the snowboards and bikes you would get with a Jetta.
The iPod is simply the best looking, most portable, easiest to use, and just plain cool mp3 player on the market. Period.
If VW can incorporate the iPod's ease of use into a HU I will buy one (I'll buy and iPod too!)
Macs and VWs just go together well!
Think Different. Buy a Mac. Buy a VW.


----------



## burnsms (May 3, 2001)

*Re: Would You Be Interested? -Yes, with integrated iPod. (chippervw)*

I would love one.
2000 Golf GLS.
I put my name on the waiting list for the Phatbox about two years ago.


----------



## Godlike (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, Would You Be Interested? (TDI Vroom)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The CD-based ones are obviously cheaper... but to be honest, what's the point? One CDR full of mp3's doesn't hold much more music than the 6-disc changer. Maybe I'm just spoiled, but 600MB's of mp3's really isn't very much and you just end up swapping CD's. The hard drive ones are so much better... but so much more expensive







. 
Also, I'm curious as to how they'd tie this into the existing system... unless they add another head unit or some sort of module to plug in the empty din slot, the navigation is still going to be hard. And I'm not sure OEM head unit has the capability for text (only time and disc/track from what I've seen).[HR][/HR]​that is why making a 6-disk MP3CD changer is the way to go... if possible that is.


----------



## c-dev (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: Would You Be Interested? -Yes, with integrated iPod. (chippervw)*

iPod all the way! I've been busy trying to figure out how to mount mine w/ controls in my Passat, but maybe I'll wait for a little while to do anything.
Oh, and you Windows people out there, the iPod *does* work with Windows. Check cout Xplay or ephpod...better yet, get a Mac.


----------



## TDI Vroom (Dec 16, 2000)

*Re: I guess my issue is the USB (legion)*

quote:[HR][/HR]can you imagine how long your going to be there putting songs onto the drive? Across USB1.1? Better start watchin' that carpet grow... Now don't get me wrong. I'm all for it and voted yes even before I saw the product, but given current tech, they should factor in the time involved in getting songs to the box... USB2.0 shouldn't be too hard to implement on it...[HR][/HR]​It's not that big a deal... you won't do massive uploads very often, and when you do, just let it do it's thing for an hour or so. To upload a single album only takes about a minute... a fraction of the time you spend to download/rip & encode the track. USB1.1 or 10Mbit ethernet is good enough.


----------



## Geordie (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, Would You Be Interested? (Godlike)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
that is why making a 6-disk MP3CD changer is the way to go... if possible that is.
[HR][/HR]​*Already done.* Alpine and Sony six disk MP3 changers are $250 at Crutchfield.
I expect to see as many of these bespoke systems in cars as I see Java enabled TV remotes. You can do it, but are enough people going to pay $800 to make it mass market? And you still need a compatible head unit. 
If I can only fit a changers worth of disks on a CD-RW then a six changer gives me 36 disks worth. Hmm. I think a 36 disk changer for $250 will do for me.
If Fry's hadn't wanted $100 for the DIN adapter for my Ford (piece of garbage) I'd have had the Sony head unit last night and the changer would have beenon order today. Got to have that instant gratification










[Modified by Geordie, 1:32 PM 5-14-2002]


----------



## genixia (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution (matt007)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Definately not interested. A more expensive head unit for less quality?
Who cares if they are more compressed. Anything below 256kb and they sound awful.
[HR][/HR]​Well, you must be using a dodgy encoder - or must have perfect hearing and the dogs-bollocks sound system in a sound-deadened car that never moves. lame produces excellent results at anything over 192kbits/sec, but hey if 256kbits/sec pushes your buttons then go for it. Or 320kbits per second. Hell, my empeg will even play .wav if I wanted, and still hold about 100 CDs worth.
I really don't see what your point is.


----------



## chippervw (Nov 27, 2000)

*Would You Be Interested? -Yes, with integrated iPod.*

I thought I had read some news the Apple and VW were working on something... VW has a history of special edition models- like the Jetta TREK and the snowboards and bikes you would get with a Jetta.
The iPod is simply the best looking, most portable, easiest to use, and just plain cool mp3 player on the market. Period.
If VW can incorporate the iPod's ease of use into a HU I will buy one (I'll buy and iPod too!)
Macs and VWs just go together well!
Think Different. Buy a Mac. Buy a VW.


----------



## David Cretney (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: MP3 (webw)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Either way, VW will seriously screw the pooch if they only roll out only a PC-based solution...I'd bet my next paycheck that the incidence of Mac ownership among VW owners (and vice versa) indexes signifigantly higher than the norm. 
[HR][/HR]​ *HERE HERE*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Would You Be Interested? -Yes, with integrated iPod. (chippervw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Macs and VWs just go together well!
Think Different. Buy a Mac. Buy a VW. [HR][/HR]​eww then I dont want a dub then


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: MP3 (boilerman)*

mp3 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## wolfier (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: If VW & Audi Accessories Offered an MP3 Solution, W...*

Depends. If it has integrated DRM then http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
If it has no DRM then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theguero (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: MP3 (boilerman)*

I would have bought this unit from the dealer had it been available. The stealer I bought my car from wanted $595 for the stinkin CD changer. I turned that down.
Instead, I bought a Kenwood eXcelon 917 and a Phatbox. The Phatbox is the coolest thing ever. All you music everywhere you go. No CD to fumble with - NO SKIPPING!!! I would have been quite happy with the stock radio and a Phatbox. The Monsoon system sounds good enough for me.


----------

